

Ask HN: Please (constructively) criticise + advise on my PL concept  - singular

I, like countless before, have taken up the rather insane task of writing 'yet another programming language'.<p>I sum up my current ideas here - http://www.codegrunt.co.uk/terse/<p>Please criticise/suggest ideas/tell me how awfully wrong and silly I am for suggesting such a thing/etc.<p>I am at an extremely early embryonic stage of this project which is likely to last some years, and I would really appreciate some input from the HN community.<p>I know I am potentially breaking a cardinal rule here in not having code to show as of yet; though I certainly do have a plan as to where to begin and how to move forward, it would prove intensely useful to have your high quality input right from the start.<p>Also, if you have any questions I would be more than happy to answer them.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
inerte
Have you looked at Perl 6/Parrot? I read, or at least my faulty memory
remembers vaguely, that Perl 6 syntax is defined by Perl 6, or something like
that. From what I understood you'll be able to change its syntax easily (and
that's what matter to my point).

Anyway, if what you want is easier DSLs, go check how Perl 6 is implemented in
Parrot and if what it'll help you.

Okay, re-reading what I wrote before hitting submit made me realize I should
add more details:

[http://blogs.perl.org/users/leon_timmermans/2010/04/why-
perl...](http://blogs.perl.org/users/leon_timmermans/2010/04/why-perl-6-is-
different.html)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perl_6_rules>

